# May 17th 2016



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://67.media.tumblr.com/6061a61e9fabf7c82df1496681650787/tumblr_nol8mdS8Al1u829uho1_400.gif

55.8% chance for top 3 pick

19.9% chance for #1 pick
18.8% chance for #2 pick
17.1% chance for #3 pick

44.2% chance Jamel tells us we are all idiots


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

If you understand statistics, you know that all of those numbers change after each number is drawn. Makes me nervous as hell. 

And the season is over. We should all be rooting to keep the asset, regardless of if we keep the player or not.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I was giggling like a little girl when we got the 2nd pick last year.....ugh...I hope we have the luck on our side again this year


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I take solace in the fact that if by chance we lose the pick this year, we're guaranteed to keep our pick next year in what is being forecast to be a much deeper draft.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

who is projected in the 3-4 spots of the draft?

All I hear is that its a 2 person draft....would feel weird/happy? about getting 3rd pick...beggars cant be choosers


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> who is projected in the 3-4 spots of the draft?
> 
> All I hear is that its a 2 person draft....would feel weird/happy? about getting 3rd pick...beggars cant be choosers


I'd say Bender, Jaylen Brown, Kris Dunn, Buddy Hield, and Jamal Murray are the most likely to get consideration at the 3 and 4 slots. 

Draftexpress.com is the best online NBA draft resource, IMO. You can check out profiles there. 

But yes, there is a pretty significant drop off after Ingram and Simmons. Fairly weak draft.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I take solace in the fact that if by chance we lose the pick this year, we're guaranteed to keep our pick next year in what is being forecast to be a much deeper draft.


And if we shed Lou's contract (and hopefully Swaggy P's), we may have up to three max slots available. 

I'm not necessarily rooting for this. It's just a possibility if we happen to lose our pick. We'd only trade Lou if we somehow convinced 3 top level FAs, or traded for one signed two, etc.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd be happy with Bender or Brown in the 3rd spot, but it's a pretty steep drop from 2 to 3. Buddy Hield and Dunn are somewhat redundant with Clarkson and Russell on the roster. If Jaylen Brown can get a jumpshot, he's going to be a problem with that type of athleticism and slashing ability at the 3 spot. I really hope Thon Maker is available for us with the 32nd pick. He's has the tools to be a monster if developed properly.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'd be happy with Bender or Brown in the 3rd spot, but it's a pretty steep drop from 2 to 3. Buddy Hield and Dunn are somewhat redundant with Clarkson and Russell on the roster.


Agreed, I wouldn't mind either of the two. Both will take time to develop, especially Bender. We'd have to be very patient, which is not something we're particularly good at.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

It's nervous time.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

top 3 protected or top-5 protected?

*The Lakers' pick will convey to the 76ers if it falls outside the top-5?

The Lakers' pick will convey to the 76ers if it falls outside the top-3? *


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Top 3 protected.

Assumption: If Lakers have 4th pick, it will convey to Suns because Nash trade.

Lakers really need 2017 and 2018 top 3 picks.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BS, you might have the longest lasting troll in the history of the internet...Bravo good sir


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Top 3 protected.
> 
> Assumption: If Lakers have 4th pick, it will convey to Suns because Nash trade.
> 
> Lakers really need 2017 and 2018 top 3 picks.


It goes to Philly through Phoenix. 

And I doubt we'll be bad enough for a top 3 pick next year although the 2017 draft is supposed to be much deeper than this years.

Also, if we lose our pick this year, the 2018 pick goes to Orlando


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Not to say anything Bad about Veteran bbf member BS, but for someone who follows BB so much and probably knows how to search on Internet, the above questioning and comments are elementary.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

um yeah thats part of his shtick


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What time is the lottery tomorrow??


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Look at how exciting 76ers are if they have Lakers pick at 5pm PST tomorrow. They are ready to compete if Lakers transfer top 5 to them.

44.2% — Lakers don’t get a top three pick*.

http://www.philly.com/philly/column...ixers_be_lucky_in_Tuesday_s_NBA_lottery_.html


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

"oh Lord hear my prayer..." bows head...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

e-monk, you are good on this prediction

4 months ago, you predict that Lakers will hire Luke Walton. How about tonight?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please get a top-3 pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gird your loins, fellow Laker fans!!! Gird your motherf*cking loins!!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

We got Luke and Russell - the good luck can't continue forever.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This is my shrine Im praying too...Gilligan and Rasta-man cant hurt


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> We got Luke and Russell - the good luck can't continue forever.


You'd shut your mouth if ya knew what was good fur ya!!! :twoguns:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

O dear God....after this commercial its gonna start.

THE PING PONG BALLS HAVE ALREADY DONE THEIR THING....THE LAKERS FATE IS ALREADY SET AND WE DONT KNOW!!!!! AGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

SOOOOOO MUCH ANXIETY!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Let us pray...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DAMN WE NEED IT TO BE TOP 2....WE CANT DRAFT ANOTHER GUARD....BENDER IF WE GET 3 IMO


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> SOOOOOO MUCH ANXIETY!!!!!


HOLD ME AND TELL ME EVERYTHING IS GOING TO BE OKAY!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Brandon Ingram sounds like an idiot....

His interview reminds me of a Michael Beasley interview


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

im so scared


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> im so scared


let me scare you more.

What is your plan if you lose the pick?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> let me scare you more.
> 
> What is your plan if you lose the pick?


Start planning for our top pick in the 2017 draft.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

WHATS IN THE ENVELOPE?!?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> let me scare you more.
> 
> What is your plan if you lose the pick?


Bet on OKC in game 2 :baseldance:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooooooo~~~~~~~~~~~~ im on delay (viewing from internet) I KNOW WE GOT THE TOP 3 AT LEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

We're in!!

Common Number 1!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:greatjob:


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Number 2 again. 

I think we have the easiest choice in the draft. 

Whoever is left from Ingram and Simmons.

What a freakin relief.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

AGGGGGHHHHHH...FUCK IT...ILL TAKE #2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

YEAH MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!! EASIEST PICK IN THE DRAFT!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

SHOTS AT MY HOUSE! EVERYONE INVITED!!! EVEN RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Let the "Ben Simmons doesn't want to play in Philly" rumors begin.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ben Simmons please


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll fucking take it. I think that's the most nervous I've ever been watching the lottery unfold. Holy shit, so happy right now.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so relieved


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It would be funny if Ingram and Simmons both refused to work out for Philadelphia.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The Drama...


> After Philadelphia took the first pick Tuesday, a different four-ball combination was drawn for the second pick. It was another combo owned by the 76ers so it was discarded. The next combination belonged to the Lakers and the second pick became theirs.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-lakers-draft-lottery-20160517-story.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"Before lottery, Warriors PR czar Raymond Ridder texted Luke Walton that Lakers got 4th pick. Luke fell for the prank, now has last laugh."

https://twitter.com/billoram/status/732729463918624768?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

YES!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> According to the Orange County Register’s Bill Oram, before the NBA Draft Lottery, Warriors vice president of public relations Raymond Ridder texted assistant coach Luke Walton. Ridder told Walton that the Lakers fell to the fourth pick, and thus surrendered it to the Philadelphia 76ers. Walton fell for the prank.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/warriors-played-evil-prank-luke-134658773.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/warriors-played-evil-prank-luke-134658773.html


That's actually a pretty legit prank. I like it.


----------

